# Rabbit Nightmares



## lloorren (May 25, 2011)

I feel petrified after my cotton fell dead asleep next to me, had what appeared to be a nightmare and started letting out screams! I slowly rubbed her and woke her up and she fell asleep and had another nightmare... Are nightmares normal or a sign of sickness?


----------



## mrbunny (May 26, 2011)

I'm not sure about the nightmares, but anytime you hear a rabbit scream, I would qualify that as an emergency. Take your rabbit to the vet immediately! 

Good luck and I hope he/she feels better.


----------



## Happi Bun (May 26, 2011)

This is very strange. Rabbits usually only scream when they are hurt or dieing.


----------



## golfdiva (May 29, 2011)

I'm afraid I have no idea, but find this very interesting! If you have any updates, be sure to post them!

Thanks!


----------



## kirbyultra (May 30, 2011)

Oh my goodness! How is cotton doing now?


----------



## lloorren (Oct 13, 2011)

Sorry to graveyard this, but she's perfectly healthy (okay, a tiny bit spoiled.  ) but I really think those were just nightmares, as strange as it is to say, because she was dead asleep, making motions as if she was running, which she does from time to time... and she was spooked when she woke up at first, but has been fine ever since. I do believe it's possible that she can have vivid dreams, when we cuddle she goes into a deeper sleep than normal (not trancing)


----------



## MsBunBun (Oct 13, 2011)

Rabbits also scream when they're extremely terrified I hear. So it's possible.  That must have been a horrible dream. Poor bunny


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Oct 13, 2011)

Here's hoping for happier dreams.


----------



## MagPie (Oct 14, 2011)

Awww poor bunny. I've always wanted to know what animals are dreaming about. I have a cat who'll sometimes growl when he's having a dream.


----------

